# Rapidfire shifter schematic? Anyone?



## wombatus (Nov 19, 2013)

My Deore Lx ST-M560 Rapidfire Plus shifter (rear 7 spd) stopped working. Rather than do what you are supposed to and wash it out with WD-40 and then shoot in lube, I took it apart without pictures (assuming that if I got into trouble I could look at the front to figure it out).

Sadly, it is not working when I get it back together and I suspect I messed up.

Does anyone have a link to a schematic? Know how to get it back together properly? Have a good alternative?

Thanks in advance.

I only found this link but all models are different: 
Shimano Deore DX Repair

And, humorously, Sheldon Brown even weighs in and says don't take it apart.... Shimano Lx (7-speed) Shifters' Maintenance [Archive] - Bike Forums


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

You should try your hand at stripping down and reassembling some mechanical wristwatches first. Once you've got those down you should be able to do Rapidfire units easily. 

All kidding aside, I've never seen a good outcome from disassembly. Boeshield T-9 is my preferred lube for shifter pods ... and by the time you NEED it, it barely works. The things are meant to be replaced.

(I'm sure someone will chime in and say "I rebuild those all the time!".)


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I rebuild those all the time!!!





Kidding


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

Hate to tell you, wombatus... but that LX shifter is toast. There are springs loaded up against small cast pins inside the shifter, and once those pins break or if the springs are torqued the wrong way, the shifter won't operate. Shimano intent was always to replace the shifter pod; never to repair it.

You've only now just reached the point that many older bike mechanics reached _25 years ago_, when 1G Rapidfire shifters would go south sitting on the showroom floor. The remedy then was the same as today; toss the old shifters/ brake levers in the garbage can and go for either thumb shifters, Grip Shift or RF+ pods, with a separate set of brake levers. :madman:

Good Luck!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Depending upon the model, you may be able to dremel off the shift-pod mount and salvage the brake levers. I've done this a number of times, it's always a feel good moment.

It's usually two small cuts, a little bit of quick file work to smooth the rough edge, and for extra credit a little bit of touch-up paint.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Good opportunity to upgrade your shifters.


----------



## wombatus (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey, thanks all. Sounds bleak but time to face the music....I will get a new rear shifter.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

There is a guy from Hungary that is selling NOS LX M560 shifter/brake for the right side/rear on ebay.

I picked up one for a replacement when my LX 560 7 speed goes down.

I just started mountain biking in July. I've been road biking since the 80s... still riding the road bikes I bought in the 80's so I don't have a problem with only 7 speeds. A neighbor gave me a 3x7 1993 GT.

John


----------



## FerUruguay (May 17, 2016)

Hello. Here I am re-opening this old thread.
I have the same problem as the original poster wombatus 
I disassembled an ST--M560 right shifter 7 sp., (not took into account Sheldon Brown's warnings LOL).
Now I have the right shifter partially into parts, and cannot find the right order the pieces go into the assembly.
Hopefuly the crank group is in one piece, I have not taken it apart.
So now I have the following pieces:
- Plastic Housing
- rackets assembly
- lower plate lever
- upper plate lever
- a hat shaped bushing
- a flat une turn spring
- a flat two urns spring
- a fastening nut
- a shaped washer

My doubt is how to mount the springs and plates-levers.
Anyone know the order they go into the central screw?

Thanks you in advance

Fernando (Uruguay)


----------



## cesvilmal (Aug 2, 2018)

here you go. 2 years late but maybe it will help someone.


----------



## shiftnomore (May 9, 2019)

*Thanks!*



cesvilmal said:


> here you go. 2 years late but maybe it will help someone.


It helped me a lot. Though it is not exactly the shifter I was looking at, it was still similar and helped me figure it out.

To be honest: I have never taken apart anything alike.

This one I stripped to the core and had every single piece in my hand. My best idea was to somehow take it apart, but keep track of the order of pieces. After that the usage on the parts was a good giveaway of what would need to be put where.

The spring loading can be tricky, but it can be done. No excessive force is needed and there really only is one way to put this thing back together.

To anybody wondering why I signed up for this post: I wanted to sincerely thank the guy who posted the video. Not only for the technical advice, but also for the motivation it gave me. I might have given up after reading everybody else saying it cannot be done.

So yeah. Thanks and should anybody read this: it can be done. Take your time and it is no rocket science.

Take care!


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

I've done a couple of front pods (M095 & M560). If you keep the right order, and take photos, it can be done without much difficulty. Of course I didn't take good photos so it took about an hour or 2 to figure it out. It didn't help that I rebuilt them a couple years apart.


----------



## cmp71 (Jun 30, 2020)

shiftnomore said:


> *Thanks!*
> 
> It helped me a lot. Though it is not exactly the shifter I was looking at, it was still similar and helped me figure it out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. It really isn't that bad, as long as one of the springs doesn't fly across the room and get lost. :/


----------



## cmp71 (Jun 30, 2020)

cesvilmal said:


> here you go. 2 years late but maybe it will help someone.


Thanks for the link. It really isn't that bad, as long as one of the springs doesn't fly across the room and get lost. :\

Update: I found the spring! It flew about 30 feet and I found it when sweeping. I was able to repair the shifter and put it back into action. It isn't that bad and the guy does a good job on the video. However, I don't recommend using the thick grease that the guy in the video used. Use Tri Flo or some other thin but persistent lubricant.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

cmp71 said:


> Thanks for the link. It really isn't that bad, as long as one of the springs doesn't fly across the room and get lost. :\
> 
> Update: I found the spring! It flew about 30 feet and I found it when sweeping. I was able to repair the shifter and put it back into action. It isn't that bad and the guy does a good job on the video. However, I don't recommend using the thick grease that the guy in the video used. Use Tri Flo or some other thin but persistent lubricant.


Not that it helps you now, but spring hook tools are a must if you choose to mess with the insides of stuff like that. Spring Hooks, Pull & Lift (Pack of 5) | Jonard are a good choice. Either the 7 or 8" double-ended ones work.


----------



## Deniz Kaya (Jun 5, 2021)

FerUruguay said:


> Hello. Here I am re-opening this old thread.
> I have the same problem as the original poster wombatus
> I disassembled an ST--M560 right shifter 7 sp., (not took into account Sheldon Brown's warnings LOL).
> Now I have the right shifter partially into parts, and cannot find the right order the pieces go into the assembly.
> ...


Hi Fernando,
I saw you message while searching for help.
I have the same problem you had some 5 years ago and don't know how to assemble the small one turn spring.
Please advise how you installed it.
Thanks and regards
Deniz


----------



## gdbecerra (12 d ago)

cesvilmal said:


> here you go. 2 years late but maybe it will help someone.


Video was very helpful to say the least. It helped me to find where I went wrong in the reassembly process. Thanks for taking the time to record the video, I was at my wit's end trying to figure where I went wrong. The shifter is back together and working great. As for spring and clip removal and installation, a miniature needle nose set works really well.
Thanks again and happy riding.


----------

